# How Would One Pronounce Dvořák?



## Lenfer

How would one pronounce *Dvořák* correctly? I didn't want to ask anyone I know for fear of them thinking I'd lost the my mind. I've did some some "research" and I think it sounds like *Voor*-jshack? With the "jack" pronounced softly like the name *Jacques* in French. How would you pronounce *Dvořák*?

Also if there are any other names you find hard to pronounce or you know that some people butcher when trying to pronounce please feel free to contribue your knowledge. :tiphat:


----------



## Machiavel

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/dvorak Just click on the litle audio icon and you will know and you can do the same with all the name. I think you will be pretty surprise about some other names.

[dvawr-zhahk DO not put too much emphasise on The K.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Everyone around here (by which I mean the 1% of the population that listens to stuff other than modern country or pop music) says it something like soft-D "dvor-zhack".


----------



## Lenfer

Thanks *Machiavel* your a prince!  That's how I was saying it in my head, I'm rather pleased with myself.


----------



## Weston

The radio announcers in my neck of the woods pronounce it almost as three syllables "d-VOR-zhack" which is mmost likely wrong. I still struggle with Debussy. I never quite know where to accent it or how that first vowel is supposed to sound.

I used to mispronounce Penderecki more or less the way it's spelled, but I hear people pronouncing it "Pen-der-EV-ski." I'm not sure where the "v" and "s" sounds come from. Maybe the same place as the "zh" in Dvorak, the "f" in laugh, and the "i" in women.


----------



## Aksel

I pronounce it like [ˈdvɔr̝aːk]


----------



## Aksel

Weston said:


> I used to mispronounce Penderecki more or less the way it's spelled, but I hear people pronouncing it "Pen-der-EV-ski." I'm not sure where the "v" and "s" sounds come from. Maybe the same place as the "zh" in Dvorak, the "f" in laugh, and the "i" in women.


Penderecki is pronounced [pɛndɛˈrɛt͡skʲi].

The pronunciation of Lutosławski amuses me, though.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

My pronunciation of Debussy is basically Gary Busey with a "duh" in front of it. God help me if I ever have to talk about him.


----------



## Machiavel

Lenfer said:


> Thanks *Machiavel* your a prince!


You are welcome. Feels good to be called a Prince


----------



## Aramis

Aksel said:


> The pronunciation of Lutosławski amuses me, though.


It's quite simple: Lutosuavsky.


----------



## Aksel

Aramis said:


> It's quite simple: Lutosuavsky.


I know. I played Chain no. 3 this summer and we found the proper pronunciation rather amusing, that is all.


----------



## graaf

Machiavel said:


> You are welcome. Feels good to be called a Prince


----------



## Aramis

Aksel said:


> I know. I played Chain no. 3 this summer and we found the proper pronunciation rather amusing, that is all.


 s
NO YOU LIE YOU DIDN'T KNOW THAT I HELPED YOU IT CHANGED YOUR LIFE YOU BUTCHER


----------



## Lenfer

Machiavel said:


> You are welcome. Feels good to be called a Prince


----------



## Tapkaara

Dee-vor-ak. Pen-der-eck-ee. See--bee-lee-oos. Bay-thoven. Mozzzzzzart. Djo-han See-bas-tee-on Bash.

Composer names are easy!


----------



## Amfibius

Tapkaara said:


> Djo-han See-bas-tee-on Bash.


I always thought it was pronounced "Buckh". Any German speakers want to correct me?


----------



## kv466

I've always liked: devorjiak


----------



## Ukko

regressivetransphobe said:


> My pronunciation of Debussy is basically Gary Busey with a "duh" in front of it. God help me if I ever have to talk about him.


If you do have to, be sure to mention several other composers too, and place the accent on the wrong syllable for all of them. The audience won't know whether to s***t or go blind (as the university swells are fond of saying).


----------



## Polednice

Oh please, pronunciation is entirely subjective. I pronounce 'Dvorak' like this: 'cheeeeez'.


----------



## Weston

regressivetransphobe said:


> My pronunciation of Debussy is basically Gary Busey with a "duh" in front of it. God help me if I ever have to talk about him.


I got it now! duh-Gary-Busey.


----------



## annie

you can try the fun list here:

http://www.pronunciationguide.info/thebiglist.html


----------



## Almaviva

Lenfer said:


> How would one pronounce *Dvořák* correctly? I didn't want to ask anyone I know for fear of them thinking I'd lost the my mind. I've did some some "research" and I think it sounds like *Voor*-jshack? With the "jack" pronounced softly like the name *Jacques* in French. How would you pronounce *Dvořák*?
> 
> Also if there are any other names you find hard to pronounce or you know that some people butcher when trying to pronounce please feel free to contribue your knowledge. :tiphat:


http://www.pronunciationguide.info/sounds/dvorak.mp3


----------



## elgar's ghost

The correct pronunciation of certain Central European names used to often catch me out and occasionally still do - originally none more so than Hungarian surnames beginning with 'S' and 'Sz' such as the conductors Szell and Solti. Before I heard their names mentioned I assumed the 'S' would be just an 'S' and the 'Sz' more like 'Sh' but not so - just like that quote about spending many years hurling a baseball it turned out to be the other way around all of the time. Drifting away from the OP, the names I still have trouble with now are Irish ones where the spelling is 'Gaelicised' - so many letters that are either silent or have little phonetic logic. My mother's maiden name was Furphy and sometimes it can be spelt O'Foirbhilhe or O'Foirbhthe - what?????


----------



## science

annie said:


> you can try the fun list here:
> 
> http://www.pronunciationguide.info/thebiglist.html


That's an awesome site.


----------

